# Adding a 3rd-row monitor in an SE



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

As title reads, I have an '12 SE with the Nav. and RSE package. it has the long once-piece style overhead console with a 2nd row monitor. The blank space for the other monitor is already there as a "cubby storage", but I am curious to know whether the van is already pre-wired for the other monitor and is a matter of plug n' play?, as the '12 SEL's with RSE package already come with a second monitor plugged up there. 

Thanks


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

I think your problem is going to be finding a third row kit.

For the 2009 model year, I know they only sold two types of kits, 2nd row only and 2nd and 3rd row only, both for either SE or SEL without the RSE. No kit was made for a car with one existing monitor.

The reason it'going to be hard is the monitor isn't the same part number from front to back. While they appear the same, they do have different part numbers and the hook-ups are different. In the second row you hook up a gray port, in the third row it's an orange port. The front monitor is referred to as the part number ending in "PM" while the rear is "FM"

In addition, there's thee extra harnesses that you need to run to the radio/inputs with the third monitor. The three harnesses are included in the two monitor kit, but not the single monitor kit.

Finally the extra monitor kit also includes an extra input for the rear panel by the slider door.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

The other day when I saw this thread I had a big post all typed up. Then before posting it hit me, most people either have 1 screen or 2, or the very last option- none. I have a link to a 2009 accessory guide, that also works for 2010. I have yet been able to turn anything like it up for 2011 and 2012. I think your pretty much at the mercy of the dealer to be willing to find you all the required "parts" to complete the second screen. The accessory RSE kits seem to be for van WITHOUT a prior RSE system factory installed. There recently was a guy on chryslerminivan.net that purchased a new van W/O the RSE but was assured that it could be installed. In the end it did work out for him. He didn't post all the details---wether it was driven by the headunit or the DVD player below the climate controls. 

I think all the vans sorta had the playing fields leveled in 2011, all models share the same engine, roof rack was back in play, and the options field also tightened up. I think at that time when the option field tightened, it made it harder to "add" the options you wanted, unless you bought it with it. For instance RSE, you have a single, no accessory to add the second screen. There also wasn't that option before, but I use to see a ton of SE's with the dual RSE in 2010, and barely saw them with the single---at least where we live and also while we were shopping for one. I think Chrysler, Dodge, and VW all caught on to the people going after the "mid" trim vans that were closely optioned to the "higher" trim models. So to seperate them in 2011 and 2012, I think more SE's are pumped out with a single screen. Also in 2012, you can't get a Dodge with dual RSE ONLY a single, sort of their way of getting you into a Town and Country. Just like trying to get you into a SEL from an SE. The Dodge is sorta the SE and the T&C is SEL and SEL Premium I guess. It's also rumored that the Dodge Grand Caravan is going good bye and they will offer a lower trim level in the T&C to pick up for the loss of that trim level.

I think the long and the short of it is, either hope your dealer can hook you up, or start shopping online(eBay) for a dual RSE out of a 2011 or 2012 and you'll have some extra parts. Earlier models MAY fit, but would will need to confirm harnesses from the earlier models with the later models. I'm sure it might not be the answer or clues your looking for but I'd start with my dealer. :beer:

2009 Routan accessory catalog


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

I already have spotted an '11 2-monitor RSE console. The thing is that I'm wondering if there would be any additional wiring needed to be installed (i.e. wires coming from the radio/console to the headliner), or would it be already there for plugging the second monitor.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

bond007pr said:


> I already have spotted an '11 2-monitor RSE console. The thing is that I'm wondering if there would be any additional wiring needed to be installed (i.e. wires coming from the radio/console to the headliner), or would it be already there for plugging the second monitor.


If it's the one on eBay, you can do better else where. If your buying one new it should come with all the correct cables. If you found one used, you will need to find out what it comes with. Here are the instructions for a 2010

DVD overhead 9" Install instructions

Mopar parts website

Once you find the correct part number start googling and you'll find some good pricing. There is a thread here somewhere where, I found the price alot lower IIRC.

Confirm the correct part number for a 2011 or 2012 before buying it:thumbup:


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

Thks!!!


----------



## jestitt (Feb 27, 2012)

*Any Luck?*

Reading your thread and looking to do the exact same thing to my 2012 Routan SE. Did you have any luck? Any advice you can share?

Thanks.


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

None yet, but I'm hunting these... there are a couple wrecked vans listed for parts on "the Bay" so I'm sending questions about selling the whole console with the 2 monitors and the wiring.


----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

Just received a replacement 2012 Routan for my 2010. Unfortunately the 2012 didn't have the 3rd row screen like the 2010. If Volkswagen agrees to install the 3rd row screen, then they'd have to order the whole dual screen roof unit. Is this correct? Thank you.


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

Kmaluo said:


> Just received a replacement 2012 Routan for my 2010. Unfortunately the 2012 didn't have the 3rd row screen like the 2010. If Volkswagen agrees to install the 3rd row screen, then they'd have to order the whole dual screen roof unit. Is this correct? Thank you.


Depends...To this point I'm not 100% sure whether the console with 1 screen is already pre-wired for the 2nd one. If that is the case, you only need a monitor unit. If not, I'll guess you have to get the whole console unit.

Thanks


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

I just got my 2012 SE with RSE today. I will also be looking into this. I may dig into the overhead later this week and see what I can find. I sure as hell hope whatever is needed to simply add a second screen is there. I'd prefer to not have to run an extra harness to the back.


----------



## blazeoc (Feb 1, 2013)

97vr6blu said:


> I just got my 2012 SE with RSE today. I will also be looking into this. I may dig into the overhead later this week and see what I can find. I sure as hell hope whatever is needed to simply add a second screen is there. I'd prefer to not have to run an extra harness to the back.


yeah please let us know what you find. I am extremely interested in this


----------



## VWFuse (Jun 25, 2014)

97vr6blu said:


> I just got my 2012 SE with RSE today. I will also be looking into this. I may dig into the overhead later this week and see what I can find. I sure as hell hope whatever is needed to simply add a second screen is there. I'd prefer to not have to run an extra harness to the back.


Any revelations on this. Just got a 13 RSE to replace my 09 RSE. lost a monitor in the trade unbeknownst to me until i received the routan from the shipping company. have 7 days to return the vehicle. would prefer a simple plug and play solution even if the monitor is an extra cost. looks like the overhead console in mine is also one piece and at the least would have to be completely removed before accessing any wiring harnesses...if they are there.


----------

